# Ram Air thermal vacuum switch



## Al Diaz (Feb 21, 2018)

Can someone tell me where I can find the thermal vacuum switch from a lower air cleaner pan
The switch would be for a 1969 RA III

I believe it’s AC Delco part number 5486772
Thanks!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I got mine with the kit I bought to add the Ram Air system. If I recall correctly, I got my kit from Warpath (Warpath Restoration Parts). I already had a genuine original lower pan and only needed "the rest" of the parts. They were the only folks who were willing to sell me only what I needed and not force me to buy things that I didn't, so perhaps they'll do the same for you if you call them and talk to them.

Bear


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The thermal switch in the base is the same as was used on single snorkel & dual snorkel Pontiac aircleaners of that era. The molded plastic is a blueish grey color, 2 ports with a spring steel retainer. Am moving original air cleaners over here this week, need a good original thermal switch, PM & let me know.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*Al*

thanks for calling .. great to hear from you again

here is the requested picture of a spare original on a mid june 69 air cleaner I have

thanks

Scott

needs a bath ... NO melting .. like carb back fires ... from a dry air cleaner base with no rust issues


----------

